# The haws in the eyes are showing - worried!



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My male shih tuz that I recued looked like that the first day I got him. I had never seen the dog and the person that talked me into taking him agreed to drop him off at her groomers before I got him. I took him straight to the vet. He did have worms, but the vet also said stress could cause it as well.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a dog with haws like that her whole life, but the vet said she didn't have any problems. Sometimes if they are pink, they really look suspicious, but are nothing to worry about.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something, it just looks like the 3rd eyelid is showing a little, which really isn't a big deal. The eye lid could be slightly loose, which would exacerbate what you see, but nothing looks concerning to me. I'm not an expert or vet or eye specialist so you may want to see a vet if you are really concerned.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If she doesn't normally show them, it usually means the dog isn't feeling well, but I agree with CM. Many dogs have third eyelids that show like that. It could just be allergies. If she is otherwise normal, I wouldn't worry about it. If you think she might have worms, though, you could take a stool sample to the vet for them to test. That shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Wait - they have THREE eyelids?


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bunny said:


> Wait - they have THREE eyelids?


Yep.  The upper, the lower and a thin membrane under the lower lid that is usually referred to as the third eyelid. It covers the dog's eye when the eye is closed so you don't usually see it. Sometimes you'll see it a bit if your dog is very sleepy. Here's a website with some info Canines have Third Eyelids? | FAQ


----------

